# Annoying side effect of new 50x record feature...



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

You see something on that you want to start recording INSTANTly, naturally, you hit the RECORD button. Whoops...up comes the 4 option record menu. Let's see...move the cursor up to "Manual User Stop," select it, select "done," recording begins...by then you have missed the specific event you wanted to capture! :shrug:

Has anyone figured out a quick one button method to instant recording?


(I realize this would be possible by hitting pause, then record, then the options, etc. There should be an easier way.)

-todd


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually all you need to do is press pause, scan back to where you want the recording to begin, then press the record button. You haven't missed anything.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

yeah...i caught that (see end of my post- but i didn't explain it well  ), but i was hoping for a one button solution. easier to remember and explain to others.

thanks, though!

-todd


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Here's the annoying feature I noticed, which I assume is related to the 501's always-on recording:
we have a 301 in the kitchen, only about 25 feet from the main tv with the 501. Sometimes both tv's are on the same channel; when they are, the sound is about 1/4 second off from one to the next. I assume it's because the 501 constantly records, so it's actually delaying the playback a split second to process it through the hard drive. I guess that's not due to the new 501 update, but it's a little annoyance nonetheless.
But I can deal with it, for the functionality I get from the 501.


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

1/4 second is actually not bad. You can have 2 non-pvr's, and they can be off by a half second or so. However, when you have a Model 5000 in the kitchen and a 7200 in the living room on the same channel, the 4-1/2 second delay on the 7200 is REALLY annoying.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

When the REC button is pressed, it should start recording immediately then pop up the options for what you want to do with that recording. That, or they could institute a One Touch Recording button like VCR's have


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Last night I was watching a show and hit the record button. The 4 option record page came up. I don't know why but it did not give me access to all four of the choices. I tried the choices again and it would only give me access to manual stop???????? This is not the first time that I have noticed this, I've had occasion to see this at least 5 or 6 times. 

Don't understand that, at all!


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Sna,

This happened to me yesterday, but it was actually the guide just being smart, I presume. I was into a Seinfeld and decided to record it, so, I rewinded back to the beginning, hit pause, & then record and got the menu you described.

What I realized was that I had rewinded back to 7:29, which was friends on the guide, but I was clearly recording the next 30 minutes, which was Seinfeld. So, I thought this might confuse the 50X so I FF to 7:30ish (guide matched recorded show) and the Record option now gave me access to all 4 choices...I wanted to stop at end of this event.

So, I think if it can not clearly tell what you want to record, it doesn't list all options. In my case, I was in the last minute of a show (Friends) so it wouldn't make sense to "record until end of event" ...or something like that.

-todd


----------

